# ESP/LTD MH-417



## Nemuri (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone encounter the new ESP/LTD MH-417 in person?
The ESP Guitar Company :: Guitars
I've been waiting for another LTD 7 in this body style, but I was hoping for a gloss finish.
I'm guessing the neck profile is a little thinner than the old cockstock version...
Anyway, I'd love to hear about any first-hand experience with this model.

-H


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 13, 2010)

it won't be around til may/june, at a guess


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm worried about the fact that it's made in Indonesia...other than that, it seems a really good model to me.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 13, 2010)

Agiles are made in Korea and they still manage to crap out on Quality Control, so i wouldn't make assumptions about Indonesian guitars just yet. I tried some of the '09 ESP LTDs and they weren't that bad. I tried a Made in Indo MH series and it felt exactly like the ones i tried 2 years ago that were made in Korea.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 13, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> it won't be around til may/june, at a guess



June 30th we get the MH-417 here in the UK


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 13, 2010)

Nemuri said:


> Anyone encounter the new ESP/LTD MH-417 in person?
> The ESP Guitar Company :: Guitars
> I've been waiting for another LTD 7 in this body style, but I was hoping for a gloss finish.
> I'm guessing the neck profile is a little thinner than the old cockstock version...
> ...



The necks should be the same as the Horizon. Same Thin U neck profile but it may be subjective. 

On a side note I had an Indo MH100 I sold off about 3 years ago. Wasn't to shabby but it was nowhere near the quality or playability of my MH-300, M-207, and H-207 (which all of which were made in 99).


----------



## lateralus819 (Feb 13, 2010)

ESP LTD MH-417 from zZounds.com

They already have them, just out of stock till later this month.


----------



## Mourningson (May 6, 2011)

Yeah man it's my primary 7 and its fucking nutssssssssssssssssss! . If your looking for this crisp "punch you in the face" low ends and a some what fast neck you'll love it. the only thing i changed with the 707 to a 707x just cause the 707 makes every note feel like it's missing something (just my opinion). get this guitar. I'm telling you it's worth the buy. Just keep in mind... regardless of how nice the guitar is, a shitty amp ruins it all....


----------



## sell2792 (May 6, 2011)

I've almost never played a shit LTD, so it really confuses me when I see people bring up the quality when I personnally have yet to see any issues with it. Besides, most guitars seem to be made in south east Asia anyhow and a lot of them are fine.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2011)

Thread revival LOL


----------



## eaeolian (May 6, 2011)

'S OK, this is what bumps *should* be for - no reason to start a new thread where's already one.


----------



## meisterjager (May 8, 2011)

^ Fucking yes. It was either gonna be a 'necrobump, boo' or 'use the search, n00bfag'

Still gassing for one of these..!


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 8, 2011)

I really like these guitars. Very good quality for the price.
And that satin finish is just a joy to play on.


----------



## sell2792 (May 9, 2011)

I wish for fucks sake they'd make this in the 1000 series with something other than EMGs and some ebony. Cuz' the next step up is the $1500+ ESP NT7.


----------



## jordanky (May 9, 2011)

These things are ultra cool. I just am not a fan of the satin finish on this model. We had one in our store a little over a month, and just in that time, the entire neck ended up glossy, most of the body were starting to gloss and it just looked like shit. Honestly not that many people even played it while it was on our sales floor. I know that this will eventually happen to all satin finish guitars, but so quick? It's like the paint on this thing immediately reacted with the oil in your skin. It would look much cooler if it was stripped because it's neck through!


----------



## sell2792 (May 9, 2011)

+1. If the neck was unfinished too, I'd jizz. I'm pretty much gassing between this and the 7 string BC Rich Stealth. Tough fuckin' call.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 9, 2011)

Just got one two weeks ago, it plays beyond amazing, I love it. The satin finish makes the neck play beautifully, for speed and just overall feel. You won't regret buying one dude.


----------



## sell2792 (May 9, 2011)

My JH has the thin U profile.. Is this similar but just slightly wider for the 7? (according to the ESP site its a thin U aswell)


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 10, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> My JH has the thin U profile.. Is this similar but just slightly wider for the 7? (according to the ESP site its a thin U aswell)


 
In all honesty, I have never played a JH, but the thin U on my H-1001 is very similar to this, but as you guessed, this one is just wider to accommodate the 7th string, and, unlike some thinner necked 7's, the strings on this one are nicely spaced, and have no feeling of being crammed together whatsoever.


----------



## sell2792 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you very much! I think its been decided. While I love a trem and ebony, I don't think id be happy settling with the BC Rich or a Schecter, or saving up for a Jackson Slat 7. Besides, I can always put a Kahler on it!

I'm gonna be so pissed if Jeff starts using a 7 string JH!!


----------



## Sikor (May 11, 2011)

Mourningson said:


> Yeah man it's my primary 7 and its fucking nutssssssssssssssssss! . If your looking for this crisp "punch you in the face" low ends and a some what fast neck you'll love it. the only thing i changed with the 707 to a 707x just cause the 707 makes every note feel like it's missing something (just my opinion). get this guitar. I'm telling you it's worth the buy. Just keep in mind... regardless of how nice the guitar is, a shitty amp ruins it all....



MH-417 is a great guitar for not much money! I love mine 

Have You tested 707 in the bridge position?

BTW I assume pickups in MH-417 have quick connectors, right?


----------



## sell2792 (May 11, 2011)

Sikor said:


> MH-417 is a great guitar for not much money! I love mine
> 
> Have You tested 707 in the bridge position?
> 
> BTW I assume pickups in MH-417 have quick connectors, right?


 
Yeah it'll have quick connects, and if the 81-7 is supposed to be an 81, is a 707 equivilent to an 85?
Hows your finish holdin' up?


----------



## eaeolian (May 11, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Yeah it'll have quick connects, and if the 81-7 is supposed to be an 81, is a 707 equivilent to an 85?
> Hows your finish holdin' up?



The 707 isn't really an 81 or an 85 - they're really their own beast. They're my favorite EMG humbucker, but I've pretty much moved away from EMGs in general, so...


----------



## sell2792 (May 11, 2011)

The X's sound appealing but the shorter battery life and active tone pot is kinda gay. Is it possible to just have a master volume and maybe an Afterburner or SPC insted?


----------



## Sikor (May 12, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Yeah it'll have quick connects, and if the 81-7 is supposed to be an 81, is a 707 equivilent to an 85?


I've heard mixed opinions 

But I have also read, that some guys switch positions of the pickups:
707 goes to the bridge and 81-7 to the neck position.
If there are connectors, I think I will check that idea by next string change 




> Hows your finish holdin' up?


I have just got it a few weeks ago, so no problems.


----------



## sell2792 (May 12, 2011)

Sikor said:


> I've heard mixed opinions
> 
> But I have also read, that some guys switch positions of the pickups:
> 707 goes to the bridge and 81-7 to the neck position.
> ...


 
I've started swapping 81/85's recently and I prefer it. EMG 85's sound so much better in the bridge, and the 81 in the neck actually sounds good to me. This setup sounds really good in my soon to be gone JH, but a little muddy in my all mahohgony Viper (in drop A no less).


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Yeah it'll have quick connects, and if the 81-7 is supposed to be an 81, is a 707 equivilent to an 85?





sell2792 said:


> The X's sound appealing but the shorter battery life and active tone pot is kinda gay. Is it possible to just have a master volume and maybe an Afterburner or SPC insted?



When the 707 initially came out, EMG said it was toned more towards the 81, but had the output power level more towards the 85, so it was one that was a happy medium of the two models. I use the 707's in every guitar I have except the Horizon which has the D-Activator 7's (so far...) and the 8-string which has the 808X (neck pickup is fried and still debating getting the neck position one as I don't really use it...).

Yes, you can run any of the EMG accessories with the X-series just like the normal EMG's. I'm actually kinda curious to hear the 707X's with either the SPC, EXG or both. I have both in my green Kamikaze 7 and am dying to hear the 707X's strait and with both of those...  As for using the accessories with any of the EMG's, just be sure to reverse the input connector on the accessory. Also, you may need to either solder a quick connect piece on the power wire of the accessory or just solder it strait to the power side of the switch buss board. I use the quick connects for everything EMG/active. 

And it's funny how everyone says the X's have a shorter battery life - from what I've noticed, the ones that have a shorter than normal battery life are the 707TW's rated at 1500 hours. The normal 7's (60-7, 81-7, 707, ect...) and the X-series (7 & 8-string models...) all have a 3000 hour rated battery life. I haven't needed to change the battery in my 8-string yet, and know it;s about time to change it in the Carpenter... So far the 808X has been one of the best sounding & playing pickups I've used yet. Just another reason why I'm dying to try the 707X's...



Sikor said:


> MH-417 is a great guitar for not much money! I love mine
> 
> Have You tested 707 in the bridge position?
> 
> BTW I assume pickups in MH-417 have quick connectors, right?



ALL EMG's have the quick connectors on the back of the pickups since 2000, making swapping new models or positions easier. One of the best things EMG has done - besides finally coming out with a REAL 7-string single coil!!!


----------



## sell2792 (May 13, 2011)

Would I be able to just not use the active pot and install an SPC or a Boost insted?


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 13, 2011)

you mean install the SPC or afterburner in place of the active tone, yes! The SPC or the Afterburner would go last in the chain - for example it would go as follows:

pickups - switch buss - switch buss out to volume pot - volume pot to SPC/Afterburner - SPC/Afterburner to input jack


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 3, 2011)

they play so well my friends make me take it back before they steal it from me lol


----------

